# Good Techniques for Double Amputee



## BTittel (Mar 4, 2016)

My wife is a double below knee amputee. She has 2-3" of leg past knee.  Also no right thumb, and limited use of that hand.
What is something she might try for basic self defense, I've got ideas, but want professional help here.  Good styles to try out?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't focus on the style. Focus on finding an instructor who is willing to work with her and help her develop her capabilities.  It doesn't matter whether you're looking for self defense or martial arts -- that aspect is the same.  Just don't mistake one for the other...  They overlap, but aren't identical.


----------



## BTittel (Mar 4, 2016)

Anything you (or anyone) can think may be easier than others (provided we had a choice where all instructors were awesome)?
Or will it truly not matter?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2016)

BTittel said:


> Anything you (or anyone) can think may be easier than others (provided we had a choice where all instructors were awesome)?
> Or will it truly not matter?


There are specific things that likely won't work  (wtf TKD comes to mind), but outside of that, as long as the instructor is knowledgeable and creative enough to find ways to adapt the techniques and know which ones will be useful, it won't really matter.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2016)

Finding an instructor that is knowledgeable and creative enough, however, is the tough part. Especially for someone who lives in a remote town like you.


----------



## BTittel (Mar 4, 2016)

Thats how that needs to be worded--
*what won't she be able to do? Or be extra difficult for her?*
We are considering  a move to near phoenix az.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2016)

I have never worked with someone with amputations, so this is just an assumption. I would not try to teach her any kicking - reliant styles. If her amputations prevent her from throwing well (I don't know if it would, experiment and try I out) pure grappling styles would be less useful - she would still be able to use grappling if someone is trying to rape her, but would not be able to force a ground game. Any self defence art/system (which is what she should learn if she's learning for self defence anyway) however, should have a lot of different techniques for  each range, which means that she can figure out what does or doesn't work while she's learning them.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 4, 2016)

BTittel said:


> Thats how that needs to be worded--
> *what won't she be able to do? Or be extra difficult for her?*
> We are considering  a move to near phoenix az.


I do believe you might find out that there are a few MT members in that area...  and Brian VanCise is not so far away that you couldn't arrange training visits...


----------



## aedrasteia (Mar 4, 2016)

BTittel said:


> My wife is a double below knee amputee. ....



Hi and thanks for seeking out resources for your wife. Erik Kondo is a huge resource for _all_ MAs who think they are interested in SD, esp for students w/different disabilities. 
He's in a wheelchair and has a terrific website/blog.
PROFILES OF MARTIAL ARTISTS WITH DISABILITIES: ERIK KONDO

I've worked w/women in wheelchairs, and unable to hear and w/limited or no vision. Kondo is a solid advisor.
this is his website for "Progressive Fence" - a major strategy for your wife, rather than a set of poorly adapted techniques intended for fully able MAs.

Is this her interest or yours? Is she newly disabled?  If I'm incorrect about her use of a chair please let us know how she gets around at this time.

Very best wishes for her and for you.
a/respect  A


----------



## BTittel (Mar 4, 2016)

aedrasteia said:


> Hi and thanks for seeking out resources for your wife. Erik Kondo is a huge resource for _all_ MAs who think they are interested in SD, esp for students w/different disabilities.
> He's in a wheelchair and has a terrific website/blog.
> PROFILES OF MARTIAL ARTISTS WITH DISABILITIES: ERIK KONDO
> 
> ...



Awesome resource! I will definitely be looking into it more!
It's her idea, she was interested in learning Defense. She gets around on prosthetics since 2006


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 4, 2016)

Wrestling might not be for her, but if she wants to train maybe this will help with some motivation


----------



## aedrasteia (Mar 4, 2016)

BTittel said:


> Awesome resource! I will definitely be looking into it more!
> It's her idea, she was interested in learning Defense. She gets around on prosthetics since 2006



 sorry - I forgot to add the link: 
*WEBSITE*: www.not-me.org

this is one of the best SD4W sites on the web. I hope this helps. Please let me know what you and your wife think of these.
w/respect  A


----------



## BTittel (Mar 5, 2016)

Both of those resources were awesome.  She's out of town til Sunday and can't use her phone, so I can't wait to show her and discuss some of the ideas presented here with her on sunday.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 5, 2016)

This is inspiration for all of us!  This Triple-Amputee Veteran Just Became a Martial Arts Competitor


This is for the UK so won't be of use to you for places to train but it might be a place to get advice from instructors who deal with the problems amputees have training martial arts.   http://www.limbless-association.org/index.php/fitness-sports/directory


----------



## BTittel (Mar 5, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> This is inspiration for all of us!  This Triple-Amputee Veteran Just Became a Martial Arts Competitor
> 
> 
> This is for the UK so won't be of use to you for places to train but it might be a place to get advice from instructors who deal with the problems amputees have training martial arts.   http://www.limbless-association.org/index.php/fitness-sports/directory



That's really cool.


----------

